# Problème de connexion iMessage sous ML



## Wailers123 (26 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous,

Sous Mountain Lion depuis hier, il m'est impossible de me connecter a iMessage.
A chaque tentative de connexion, j'ai ce message :

*"Une erreur de serveur s'est produite lors de l'enregistrement, veuillez réessayer plus tard"*

Tout marche très bien sur mon iPhone & iPad, jamais eu de problème avec iMessage sur ces appareils.

Mais sur l'ordi, impossible.

J'ai déconnecté et reconnecté plusieurs fois mon compte iCloud, rien n'y fait.
Mon login et mot de passe sont corrects, aucun oubli ni rien de ce genre.

*Que faire? iMessage sur mac était une des nouveautés que j'attendais le plus, alors help !
*
Merci infiniment ! 

*NB:* Je vous ai mis une photo de mon problème histoire d'être précis


----------



## stardows (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Comment a tu fait justement pour afficher cette fenêtre, c'est exactement ce que je cherche.
Merci.


----------



## annesobielawski (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai également fait la mise à jour ML il y a quelques jours, et j'obtiens le message en question sur Facetime. Sur iMessages, je l'ai eu lors de mes premières tentatives de connexion, au moment de l'étape de configuration. Maintenant, plus rien ne se passe (entre temps j'ai configuré Google Talk, c'est peut-être pour ça...).

Je précise que j'ai réparé les permissions, mis la date et l'heure sur "automatique" et "fuseau horaire automatique selon le lieu où je me trouve", réinitialisé la PRAM et la NVRAM car iSight ne fonctionnait plus non plus sur Facebook et Skype, vérifié et revérifié mon identifiant...

C'est assez frustrant ! 

Merci d'avance de votre aide !


----------



## Belkanell (11 Février 2013)

Bonjour, à mon tour de devenir fou.

Sur Mountain Lion via un MacBook Pro 13', je n'ai au aucun problème avec iMessage, sauf depuis quelques semaines.

J'ai le fameux "*Connexion à iMessage impossible*._ Une erreur de serveur sest produite lors de lenregistrement. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement._".
Pourtant, lors de la connexion au serveur, une fenêtre grisée me montre mon n° iPhone, et mes adresse liées (preuve qu'il arrive a ce connecter), mais ne rester pas et l'option "activer ce compte" est grisée.

J'ai tout essayer :

 * Clean Install OSX Moutain Lion + mise à jour : *rien*
 * Install OSX Snow Leopard (DVD) + Maj Mountain Lion + Mise à jour : *rien*
 * Vérification de la date et de l'heure : "Régler la date  l'heure automatiquement" et "Régler le fuseau horaire automatiquement en fonction du lieu actuel" : *rien*
 * J'ai effacé _com.apple.airport.preferences.plist_, _com.apple.network.identification.plist_, _NetworkInterfaces.plist_, _preferences.plist_ : *rien* 
 * Je n'ai pas de firewall, et ai effacé _com.apple.alf.plist_ : *rien*
 * J'ai essayé de me connecter avec les autres adresses liées : *rien*
 * j'ai essayé via d'autres connexion internet : *rien*
 * Je n'ai pas modifié mon fichier "hosts" : 

_##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1	localhost
255.255.255.255	broadcasthost
::1             localhost 
fe80::1%lo0	localhost_

J'arrive à me connecter sur l'App Store, sur iTunes et sur Facetime, qui utilise pourtant le même ID Apple.

J'ai appelé la hotline Apple, qui me réclame 49 pour résoudre le problème, sans aucune garantie de résoudre le problème. J'hallucine.

Quelqu'un à peut m'aider ?


----------



## Patriste (27 Février 2013)

Belkanell a dit:


> Bonjour, à mon tour de devenir fou.
> 
> Sur Mountain Lion via un MacBook Pro 13', je n'ai au aucun problème avec iMessage, sauf depuis quelques semaines.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 
La seule soluce bancale qu'on m'a indiquée, est de créer un autre profil utilisateur que j'ai intitulée "blabla FaceTime". 
Quand je veux utiliser FaceTime, je bascule sur cet utilisateur virtuel avec mes propres indentifiants et là ça marche, bizarre

Quant à Apple, ce sont les même buveurs de sang que chez M$oft, pas d'espoir, même au prix fort.


----------



## jc002 (23 Décembre 2013)

Pour ma part, je sais pas ce qui a fait que ça remarche, mais voici ce que j'ai fais  (le pb était survenu suite à un nouvel iPhone) :
1- redémarrer l'ordinateur
2- Dans l'appui Message, menu Message > Comptes > iMessage (à cocher)
3- Menu Message > Etat > Hors ligne
4- ça m'a redemander mon mot de passe de mon compte associé à message : saisi
5- Menu Message > Etat > Disponible
6- envoi d'un message test : ok

Bizarre


----------

